# Haunted hayride



## SPED74 (Jan 28, 2011)

HEY EVERYONE JUST WANTED TO LET YOU ALL KNOW WE ARE GOING TO HAVE OUR HAUNTED HAYRIDE AGAIN THIS YEAR IN BROOKVILLE, PA 15825

HERE IS THE WEBSITE ( ITS STILL IN PROGRESS) http://nightmare-lane.com/

ALSO IF ANYONE WANTS $2 OFF COUPONS I WILL MAIL THEM FOR YOU GUYS


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Too bad I live in KY. I don't know if we have that here. Maybe, but it doesn't get any publicity. It prolly sucks anyway lol


----------



## SPED74 (Jan 28, 2011)

thats why i'm trying to do get the advertisements out know so people can plan on coming to it. last year it was pretty good and will be better this year


----------



## SPED74 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Opening oct. 14*

Just wanted to let people know that we are opening Friday Oct. 14th 

and are open from 7:00 pm to 11:00 pm

Movie Schedule

Oct 14, 15 ................"monsters & aliens"
Oct 20,21,22,23 ........."scream 4"
Oct 27,28,29,30,31 .... "halloween 2 (2009)"

The movie is played twice a night and is included in admission price of $ 7.00


----------

